# Glosso without co2?



## BruceF (Aug 5, 2011)

Can I grow this plant in a 40b without co2?


----------



## Mariostg (Sep 6, 2014)

Most definitely. I do it in a 75 gal dirt tank capped with sand. And recently in a 15 gal.
August 2014 glossos


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Nov 5, 2011)

Here Glosso with Co2.


----------



## BruceF (Aug 5, 2011)

Guck How long have been growing it?

Flying.,,,Looks great !


----------



## Mariostg (Sep 6, 2014)

BruceF said:


> Guck How long have been growing it?
> 
> Flying.,,,Looks great !


Hi BruceF.
As you can see, mine does not look as nice as Flying...
Looking at older picture, I see I setup the tank on Jul 10th.
There are some other pictures here Jul 19. There I did a bad job with glossos as I did not spread out the plants. I has no clue what I was doing . 

And as of today, it looks pretty good I would say for a low tech setup


----------



## BruceF (Aug 5, 2011)

Thanks Guck. I am not all that concerned with lush growth. I am just looking for some confirmation that it will or will not grow without co2. I have been growing the glosso outside and now I need to bring it in the house and decide what to do with it.


----------



## HybridHerp (May 24, 2012)

FlyingHellFish said:


> Here Glosso with Co2.


whats the thin red plant above the glosso?


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

I think the substrate plays a role in it too, not sure what flyinghellfish uses. I didn't have luck with them in sand with CO2. They grew straight up. But it can grow without CO2, maybe straight up like mine.


----------



## BruceF (Aug 5, 2011)

I would have thought the more vertical growth was more due to light strength.


----------



## Xiaozhuang (Feb 15, 2012)

In low tech tanks it works well with dirt base; cap size doesn't affect it that much, can use aquarium substrate like ADA or sand. Seems to do better with a bit more light though ... 










Recently planted about 3 weeks ago:


----------



## shift (Jan 7, 2013)

I have grown it with out co2 no prob. Going to try it with co2 on my new tank. Light strength and training (cutting tall ones) helps it go grow flat. If you want vertical growth give it less light intensity and it will grow upwards


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

BruceF said:


> I would have thought the more vertical growth was more due to light strength.


Yeah, That could be it. 

In a low tech tank with no CO2, you don't want intense light.


----------



## BruceF (Aug 5, 2011)

Thanks for the feedback.. I think I am going to give this a try. In my experience it is harder to grow plants without co2 in larger tanks so I am a bit concerned about this being a fortyb. I guess we'll see what happens. The substrate is not the best but it does have some peat and compost in it albeit not a whole lot.


----------



## BruceF (Aug 5, 2011)

I'm not very good with a camera but here is a picture of the glosso I planted today. Time will tell how it does.


----------



## Mariostg (Sep 6, 2014)

BruceF said:


> I would have thought the more vertical growth was more due to light strength.


That is my understanding too. In fact, most plants will tend to grow up if not enough light (the plant is searching for light) and spread horizontally if enough light (to collect more light). So that tells me that my full spectrum Fluval LED gives enough light down to the bottom of the tank.


----------



## BruceF (Aug 5, 2011)

I just wanted to follow up on this. It has been almost two months and the glosso went through a long adjustment period but seems to be growing well now. The substrate is moderately fertile. I add moderate amounts of ferts. The light is two t5s, 2x39w. No co2 or excel.


----------

